# make modules_install error bss_file.c:175

## royalts

Hey!

I tried to ugrade my kernel from: 

 linux-4.1.12-gentoo -->  linux-4.4.6-gentoo *

I followed this tutorial: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade and 'merged' the configs with 

```
 make silentconfig 
```

the make command succeed while 

```
 make modules_install 
```

 shows me the following error:

```

ronny-reiner-rambo linux # make modules_install

  INSTALL Documentation/connector/cn_test.ko

At main.c:222:

- SSL error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory: bss_file.c:175

- SSL error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file: bss_file.c:178

sign-file: : No such file or directory

scripts/Makefile.modinst:35: recipe for target 'Documentation/connector/cn_test.ko' failed

make[1]: *** [Documentation/connector/cn_test.ko] Error 1

Makefile:1122: recipe for target '_modinst_' failed

make: *** [_modinst_] Error 2

```

my .config:

http://pastebin.com/9iZqrMpk

----------

## royalts

Nobody have a hint / same problem???

----------

## Aquous

Looks like you've enabled module signing for Secure Boot purposes but you don't have the userspace tools installed.

I'm unfamiliar with make silentconfig, but I generally use make oldconfig when updating kernels. It looks like make silentconfig accidentally enabled a Secure-Boot-related option. My recommendation: either start over using make oldconfig, or manually disable anything Secure-Boot-/keysigning-/etc.-related in make menuconfig, or install the necessary userspace tools (no idea what they are, I don't use Secure Boot).

----------

## royalts

I actually created a new config using  *Quote:*   

> make oldconfig

  an it seem's to work . No Idea if I choose different options or if  *Quote:*   

> make silentconfig

  did cause the issue. Thanks  Aquous

----------

